# Please Email for Early Retirement Bill!



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Public Service Committee Looks at Early Retirement Bill for State Employees* 
The legislature's Joint Committee on Public Service heard testimony during a May 4 hearing on a bill designed to encourage early retirement among state employees.
Senate Bill 1206, sponsored by Sen. Steven Tolman (D-Brighton), would create an incentive for employees of the Commonwealth in Group 1 and Group 2. If this bill becomes law, an employee could add five years to their age, years of service, or a combination of both (adding up to no more than five years total) to enhance the calculation of their retirement benefit.
"If this bill passes, it could be a win-win for many employees of the Commonwealth," said Ray McGrath, NAGE legislative director. "Longtime employees who are close to retirement status could improve their retirement packages and *reduce the need to lay off younger employees, who don't earn as much and would have trouble finding new jobs in this economy."*
The Public Service Committee did not vote on whether to recommend the bill for consideration by the full legislature. We urge NAGE members to contact the House chairman of the Public Service Committee, Rep. Robert Spellane (D-Worcester) at 617-722-2240 or [email protected] and let him know you support S.1206, the state employee early retirement bill.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

L4G81 said:


> Senate Bill 1206, sponsored by Sen. Steven Tolman (D-Brighton), would create an incentive for employees of the Commonwealth in Group 1 and Group 2.


My only concern is Group 4 employees right now.


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Sorry Delta. 



Delta784 said:


> My only concern is Group 4 employees right now.


----------

